# First Solo Trailer Album



## will_m (Mar 21, 2019)

Thought I'd share what I've been working on, first solo album for me so really excited for people to listen to it.


----------



## clisma (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats! Sounds great, well-produced!


----------



## dexterjettser (Mar 21, 2019)

will_m said:


> Thought I'd share what I've been working on, first solo album for me so really excited for people to listen to it.



Sounds very nice and clean. Great mixes. Just curious, how long did it take you to produce the whole album?


----------



## will_m (Mar 22, 2019)

dexterjettser said:


> Sounds very nice and clean. Great mixes. Just curious, how long did it take you to produce the whole album?



Thanks! It was over the course of about a year but whilst I was doing other projects so difficult to say.

I find with this style the first drafts only take 2-3 days, its the refinements that take a lot longer and I work off feedback from the library.


----------



## EBicks (Mar 22, 2019)

Wow man great tracks and the production is amazing. Really inspiring to see people sharing tracks of this caliber. Thanks!


----------



## will_m (Mar 24, 2019)

EBicks said:


> Wow man great tracks and the production is amazing. Really inspiring to see people sharing tracks of this caliber. Thanks!


 
Thanks! Really appreciate you taking the time to give it a play.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 24, 2019)

Great stuff man, I enjoyed it a ton!


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 24, 2019)

Also, did you mix and master yourself, or did you use a mixing/mastering plugin such as Ozone? Thanks!


----------



## TheSigillite (Mar 24, 2019)

Great solo album. Can't wait to hear your next album and best of luck with this album!


----------



## will_m (Mar 25, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> Also, did you mix and master yourself, or did you use a mixing/mastering plugin such as Ozone? Thanks!



Thanks! The mix and master was done mainly by myself, I sometimes use bits of Ozone but its mostly other plug-ins on the master. Although for trailers I try and keep the bulk of the processing on the group channels so the stem mix still works.



TheSigillite said:


> Great solo album. Can't wait to hear your next album and best of luck with this album!



Thanks! Fingers crossed for some good placements.


----------

